# Sunrise in the morning in the first hour



## Alainphotocanon (May 4, 2017)

I got up early this morning to make this photo​
​


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2017)

Alainphotocanon said:


> I got up early this morning to make this photo​
> ​



Nice colours, Alain. 8)


----------



## Click (May 5, 2017)

Nice picture, Alain.


----------



## Woodwideweb (May 5, 2017)

Nice picture. Sometimes the early start is worth it.
Here's one from last month, Dorset, UK. Not 100% sure on the processing yet so any comments welcome.


----------



## Click (May 5, 2017)

Woodwideweb said:


> Nice picture. Sometimes the early start is worth it.
> Here's one from last month, Dorset, UK. Not 100% sure on the processing yet so any comments welcome.



Beautiful picture. I really like this shot. Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (May 5, 2017)

Two very nice sunrises guys! I usually don't get up early enough to see a sunrise, but last week I got up just as a very red sunrise was starting to fade. I grabbed my 5D3 and shot this from my front yard. A minute or so later and it was gone.



Sunrise Lanikai hills Oahu, Hawaii by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Woodwideweb (May 6, 2017)

Wow! What an intense colour. Do you often get colour like that in the mornings? That would make an early start, hike and wait worthwhile.

Alain, how many exposures did you use to retain the colour for your sunrise?


----------



## kodakrome (May 21, 2017)

Well, I'm always up early in the morning. But then I have to decide how big I want the sun to be. These three are at 100mm, 200mm, and 400mm with a 6D.


----------



## Click (May 21, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, kodakrome. 8) I especially like the first one.


----------



## kodakrome (May 21, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, kodakrome. 8) I especially like the first one.



Thanks, Click. I kind of like the first one, too. Just took that a couple of days ago.


----------



## d4mike (May 22, 2017)

Welcoming the new day from an unusual viewpoint at Dead Horse Point after shooting the Milkyway, blue hour and then the sunrise.


----------



## Click (May 22, 2017)

d4mike said:


> Welcoming the new day from an unusual viewpoint at Dead Horse Point after shooting the Milkyway, blue hour and then the sunrise.



Cool picture.  Well done, Mike.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 24, 2017)

Woodwideweb said:


> Nice picture. Sometimes the early start is worth it.
> Here's one from last month, Dorset, UK. Not 100% sure on the processing yet so any comments welcome.



I like it a lot. I like the resolved line to the bottom right corner. I like the placement of the sun (in this case, out of frame) and tree stump clump. I also like the fact that the trees in the area of interest don't break through the horizon. I like the mood and atmosphere too, although revisiting on a slightly more misty morning would lift is up a gear. In terms of processing, I would render the sky a wee bit brighter and adjust the WB for best creative effect. In this case an overcast WB or just reduce the magenta slider and boos the orange / yellow slider a tad. With this sort of shot, a high contrast tends to look best but naturally, be careful not too loose highlight or shadow detail, it's not a silhouette.


----------



## Woodwideweb (May 25, 2017)

Hi GMC
Thanks for the kind words and useful advice. I implemented the changes you suggested and agree, it does look better with a bit more contrast and stringer yellows. Hopefully I didn't go too far.
I had hoped for a bit more mist on the day, but think it turned out OK.
v2 attached.
Thanks once again
Chris


----------



## Woodwideweb (May 25, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Well, I'm always up early in the morning. But then I have to decide how big I want the sun to be. These three are at 100mm, 200mm, and 400mm with a 6D.


Beautiful photos. I imagine it's easier getting up early if this sort of view is waiting 
I assume you're not based in the UK


----------



## serendipidy (May 25, 2017)

Woodwideweb said:


> Hi GMC
> Thanks for the kind words and useful advice. I implemented the changes you suggested and agree, it does look better with a bit more contrast and stringer yellows. Hopefully I didn't go too far.
> I had hoped for a bit more mist on the day, but think it turned out OK.
> v2 attached.
> ...



Hi Chris,

I really like what you have done with this photo. It's gorgeous!

Also, I just realized that your earlier post about intense color was maybe about my photo. It is not common to have that intensity of color, but it sometimes does occur. I think that was a rare combination of diffuse low mist (volcanic fog from Kilauea volcano they call Vog) and sun angle. I rarely get up that early, so when I saw it, I had to run and get my camera. I also cropped and changed the exposure and saturation a bit to make it look more like what I actually saw.

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## serendipidy (May 25, 2017)

d4mike said:


> Welcoming the new day from an unusual viewpoint at Dead Horse Point after shooting the Milkyway, blue hour and then the sunrise.



Very cool! 8)


----------



## serendipidy (May 25, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, kodakrome. 8) I especially like the first one.



+1, agree


----------



## hbr (May 25, 2017)

Much better Chris in my humble opinion.


----------



## kodakrome (May 26, 2017)

Woodwideweb said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm always up early in the morning. But then I have to decide how big I want the sun to be. These three are at 100mm, 200mm, and 400mm with a 6D.
> ...



Thanks for the comments, Woodwideweb. No, I'm not in the UK. I live on the South Carolina shore. I have family living in Ireland, and they don't even know what the sun looks like.


----------



## kodakrome (May 26, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful pictures, kodakrome. 8) I especially like the first one.
> ...


Thank you, serendipity!


----------



## kodakrome (May 26, 2017)

Woodwideweb said:


> Hi GMC
> Thanks for the kind words and useful advice. I implemented the changes you suggested and agree, it does look better with a bit more contrast and stringer yellows. Hopefully I didn't go too far.
> I had hoped for a bit more mist on the day, but think it turned out OK.
> v2 attached.
> ...



Excellent photo!


----------



## kodakrome (May 26, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Two very nice sunrises guys! I usually don't get up early enough to see a sunrise, but last week I got up just as a very red sunrise was starting to fade. I grabbed my 5D3 and shot this from my front yard. A minute or so later and it was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise Lanikai hills Oahu, Hawaii by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



Beautiful colors in that shot. I can certainly relate to your comment that a minute or so later and it was gone. Those sunrise shots are a fleeting moment for sure.


----------



## hbr (May 26, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> I have family living in Ireland, and they don't even know what the sun looks like.



Funny but so true.


----------



## jwilbern (May 26, 2017)

Farm Pond Moonrise by John Berninger, on Flickr
4:56 AM,before sunrise


----------



## jwilbern (May 26, 2017)

Woodwideweb said:


> Nice picture. Sometimes the early start is worth it.
> Here's one from last month, Dorset, UK. Not 100% sure on the processing yet so any comments welcome.



I love the subtle colors and depth


----------

